
Show HN: Melondream: Erotica Clustering by Neural Network (NSFW) - driftwheeler
http://driftwheeler.com
======
driftwheeler
Melondream is an Android app that uses a neural network to cluster erotica. It
enables the user to search for variations on a concept he enjoys, by pressing
the corresponding part of an image.

The network is trained in a totally unsupervised way-- there are no labels and
no transfer learning. Clustering happens naturally because (1) the network is
purely convolutional, and (2) the network is forced to produce short encodings
of image content.

To reduce the training loss, the network must recognize and encode recurring
patterns: girl on the beach, girl in the forest, girl with legs spread, girl
on knees, girl wearing panties, etc.

Free for all, enjoy.

------
taoice
how to use?

